# Strictly business Model car



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

That's sweet got any more pictures


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That was one of my all time favorit low riders back in the day I have plans to make a replica of it my self this one looks tight homie much props rember seeing it in d LRB mag


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> That was one of my all time favorit low riders back in the day I have plans to make a replica of it my self this one looks tight homie much props rember seeing it in d LRB mag


Thanks alot homie that means a lot and the guy who built it wont sell it he said he had to get parts from 4 different model cars to build it if anyone can build it I will pay money for it.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

GreenBandit said:


> That's sweet got any more pictures


No bro I don't have anymore pictures.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> That was one of my all time favorit low riders back in the day I have plans to make a replica of it my self this one looks tight homie much props rember seeing it in d LRB mag


^^^ this guy can make it


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool hopefully he can build me one.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

preciate it lownslow iv checkt it out alot lookt at d detail an body work looks like no prob im pretty sure I can knock it out


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dont need 4 kits shit I can do it with 1 that costs 50 bucks an to tell you the truth not tryn to be cocky but im pretty sure I can get mine closer to the real 1


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dont need 4 kits shit I can do it with 1 that costs 50 bucks an to tell you the truth not tryn to be cocky but im pretty sure I can get mine closer to the real 1


what kit the monte?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> preciate it lownslow iv checkt it out alot lookt at d detail an body work looks like no prob im pretty sure I can knock it out


:worship:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> what kit the monte?


Not sure what he used.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dont need 4 kits shit I can do it with 1 that costs 50 bucks an to tell you the truth not tryn to be cocky but im pretty sure I can get mine closer to the real 1


Can you do the new version and the one in the picture?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Not sure what he used.


best base is the 78/79 monte carlo theres one thats 50 bucks a trumpeter


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just a reminder its a 79 cutlass.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> best base is the 78/79 monte carlo theres one thats 50 bucks a trumpeter


Yup dats d 1


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Can you do the new version and the one in the picture?


The work aint the problem molding the body is easy my painting skills aint there yet but my boy frost always gets down for me an I take care of everything else my self


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Just a reminder its a 79 cutlass.


79 cutlass doesnt exist in plastic or resin so homie would have to rebody the montecarlo


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> 79 cutlass doesnt exist in plastic or resin so homie would have to rebody the montecarlo


Yup dats easy I had already been checkin it out had it in mind to add to my replica collection list


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Yup dats easy I had already been checkin it out had it in mind to add to my replica collection list


Besides the hollywood top it also has a chop top for any more info about the car just feel free to pm me.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



Title Winner 79 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Chavez built this one a long time ago


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> Title Winner 79 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > Hey if you know that guy mike tell him if he wants to sell it.
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> Title Winner 79 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*lol*



bigdogg323 said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > nope it wasnt roger bro it was sumbody else homie cant member his name but he came out in lrb thou  just cant member what yr lol....
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/280915-strickly-business.html

here's a link to the thread of the real thing for those who want to do it :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> > aint that a bitch...........People telling me some good stories then.lol.I'm no interior king compared to work like this wey,stupid clean.
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Mad props to the homie that made it all that pinstrip looks off the hook


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Mad props to the homie that made it all that pinstrip looks off the hook


Thanks bro.. And are you going to build it?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Mad props to the homie that made it all that pinstrip looks off the hook


It was done by david a garcia bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Thanks bro.. And are you going to build it?


x2 u gonna build it johnny :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> It was done by david a garcia bro


Homie got mad skills hes a great builder mad props


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Homie got mad skills hes a great builder mad props


Are you going to want to do it im willing to pay money for both.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Thanks bro.. And are you going to build it?


Right now my plates pretty full at the moment with my builds for the lay it low supershow but after that I guess I can give it a shot ima have to prob make 2 cuz ima want 1 for my replica callection


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > nope it wasnt roger bro it was sumbody else homie cant member his name but he came out in lrb thou  just cant member what yr lol....
> ...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Right now my plates pretty full at the moment with my builds for the lay it low supershow but after that I guess I can give it a shot ima have to prob make 2 cuz ima want 1 for my replica callection


Oh okay.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you the owner or just want it built? How much u willing to pay for this to be built?


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pancho1969 said:


> Are you the owner or just want it built? How much u willing to pay for this to be built?


I am the owner if we can work on a reasonable price and I have 3 versions of the car and wanted to have them made.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> I am the owner if we can work on a reasonable price and I have 3 versions of the car and wanted to have them made.


Owner of the 1:1?? Post some pics


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> Owner of the 1:1?? Post some pics


Check the link i posted he's the owner homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Call me homie well work sum out it b an honor to build it for the real owner 214-672-3229


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Call me homie well work sum out it b an honor to build it for the real owner 214-672-3229


All right when my dad gets home I will have him give you a call.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok homies after talkin to homie manuel I got the green light to get started on this project so I reachd out to my homie machio for the paint jobs we got to checkin out pics of the car an we thought it be a fun project to take on together to get them done quicker machios gonna do the 2nd version an ima do the 3rd version were gonna gather up all the suplys for them here in the next few days then well get the ball rollin progress pics comin soon this gonna be a fun project


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Ok homies after talkin to homie manuel I got the green light to get started on this project so I reachd out to my homie machio for the paint jobs we got to checkin out pics of the car an we thought it be a fun project to take on together to get them done quicker machios gonna do the 2nd version an ima do the 3rd version were gonna gather up all the suplys for them here in the next few days then well get the ball rollin progress pics comin soon this gonna be a fun project


:thumbsup: Thanks homie.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Ok homies after talkin to homie manuel I got the green light to get started on this project so I reachd out to my homie machio for the paint jobs we got to checkin out pics of the car an we thought it be a fun project to take on together to get them done quicker machios gonna do the 2nd version an ima do the 3rd version were gonna gather up all the suplys for them here in the next few days then well get the ball rollin progress pics comin soon this gonna be a fun project



Get down Pina and Machio!!! We all know you can do it:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I can't wait to see this..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> I can't wait to see this..


X2


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Man this is gonna be sweet ! Good luck with the build!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

texasfinest said:


> Man this is gonna be sweet ! Good luck with the build!!


x2!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X3!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Its gonna b interesting....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Shit no prob I got this homies its my specialty fixn to start gettin everything together been studing the pics doin my homework no prob just finishd talkin to my homie frost he gettin down on the paint job for me I got the rest gonna be fun I got this homies soon as I get everything together ill start postin progress pics


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Had to erase this double post phone trippin


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh shit damn touch screen phone be trippin coping my tex twice sorry bout dat im on dat good to


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

My phone be trippin dont even know how I did that shit! Lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hell yea post more pics of the real car homie lil motavation show sum of d homies wats to come


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dammit pina I actually read ur comments twice haha


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Dammit pina I actually read ur comments twice haha


Lol im tellin you homie I dont even know how I do dat shit my touch sreen phone be trippin haha dat shit be funny


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Ok homies after talkin to homie manuel I got the green light to get started on this project so I reachd out to my homie machio for the paint jobs we got to checkin out pics of the car an we thought it be a fun project to take on together to get them done quicker machios gonna do the 2nd version an ima do the 3rd version were gonna gather up all the suplys for them here in the next few days then well get the ball rollin progress pics comin soon this gonna be a fun project


:h5: that is going to be sick!! can't wait to see this project come together..


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> :h5: that is going to be sick!! can't wait to see this project come together..


X2.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Just a reminder its a 79 cutlass.


the trumpeter monte is a great kit to make a 78-79 cutty from!! i been on that grind for awhile!! i started with the promo montes...but the plastic is so hard! its cool to see a old school cutty gettin made..and a replica at that!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> the trumpeter monte is a great kit to make a 78-79 cutty from!! i been on that grind for awhile!! i started with the promo montes...but the plastic is so hard! its cool to see a old school cutty gettin made..and a replica at that!!


yup dats what i was gonna use cuz ur right d promos are hard as fuck to cut


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> yup dats what i was gonna use cuz ur right d promos are hard as fuck to cut


:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Been a lil bz tryn to get sum other things out the way first so ill start getting things together for the project dis weekend


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Been a lil bz tryn to get sum other things out the way first so ill start getting things together for the project dis weekend


Ok thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Been a lil bz tryn to get sum other things out the way first so ill start getting things together for the project dis weekend


:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooooooo its goin down! Pina's gonne get down with the get down LOL


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thx for the good word homies ok finally swang by the hobbie shop an found the monte carlo trumpeter i neede for this project so now i can get the ball rollin its on now progress pics comin soon!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thx for the good word homies ok finally swang by the hobbie shop an found the monte carlo trumpeter i neede for this project so now i can get the ball rollin its on now progress pics comin soon!


you found a monte trumpeter in a HS?! nice score, what is cost yah?! i got a couple coming my way....FINALLY!!!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea pina tear it up i cant wait to see it finished


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Pina just back from the hobby shop:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> Pina just back from the hobby shop:


:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:werd:


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :drama:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

My favorite version was the first version I seen of this car, I think it was yellow with multi color paterns and brown button tuck and wrinkle pleat interior. That was my favorite lowrider at the time.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

cant wait to see this. i followed this car in LRM and love it. a sick tribute to a sick car.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> My favorite version was the first version I seen of this car, I think it was yellow with multi color paterns and brown button tuck and wrinkle pleat interior. That was my favorite lowrider at the time.


Yeah that was dope.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Pina just back from the hobby shop:


Cant wait for this!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> Cant wait for this!


:yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Well me an d homie machio was up till 2am last nigh puttin in sum work on it will have a lil sum to post in d next day or 2 just gotta get my hands on another monte carlo trumpeter so we can get down on the 2nd an 3rd version we wanna bust both out at the same time so we decided to work on this project togethet last night we was just chillin takin turns on it while we were puttin sum in the wind fixn to get back on it here in a lil bit already cut it all open we workin on smooting the lines out molding the body an fixn to hinge it up will b ready for paint by this week end progress pics comin soon


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Can't wait to see some pics fellas. Any idea how long its gonna take?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Well i now dat i see the work it really gots well have it hopefully ready for the october show


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

do work fellas!!! cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Starting to take shape.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hell yeah, body lines lookin on point


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

machio said:


> Starting to take shape.


:wow: damn!!! lookin good!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

machio said:


> Starting to take shape.


Hard to believe that was a trumpeter monte a few days ago,nice!!:worship:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

machio said:


> Starting to take shape.


Aye on this months issue of lrm theres a picture that shows the doors are split Ps LOOKS GOOD


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,after piña knock out the front and rear end,we can go ahead and cut the second part of the doors and jam it up .Were trying to get it close as possible to the real one.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Pancho,Chevy ,found a pic for motivation .this one is nice.wus good piña ,see u in a bit...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

machio said:


> Thanks homies,after piña knock out the front and rear end,we can go ahead and cut the second part of the doors and jam it up .Were trying to get it close as possible to the real one.


LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Glad u diggin it homie.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats coming out good. Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

A lil progress on the back end.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a hell of a lot of work already.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,been puting in time on the bench.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

machio said:


> Ye,been puting in time on the bench.


Gettin down,I see!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie ,moving along at a good pace.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

machio said:


>


Looking bad ass bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Gee wizz that lookin good already.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn killin it guys badass!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie,got some gam work in today


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You got skills.Machio:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

got damn homies this is come together nicely cant wait to it in person glad i stay in D-town


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Comming together good fam!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Homies,this were we trying to go with it.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

machio said:


> Thanks homie,got some gam work in today


Hey bro I don't mean to tell you how to build it but just to let you know it has a re manufactured floor board it is straight it does not have the floor boards that just a FYI


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Hey bro I don't mean to tell you how to build it but just to let you know it has a re manufactured floor board it is straight it does not have the floor boards that just a FYI


That's cool homie,the floor on this biuld is flat if that's what u referring to


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sick work bro!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

machio said:


> That's cool homie,the floor on this biuld is flat if that's what u referring to


siiiick


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

that is too sick. Good job nice work.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin good fellas great progress on this :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks,for da good words homies ,I see my L.U.G.K Fam checking in.Wus Good.fixin to slim up that counsle a bit,got my boy Scratch Master D taking care of the pump set up.good looking out D


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Shit looks bad ass D workin on the other side putiin sum in d wind gonna knock it out so we can keep movin foward man really diggin it comin out clean


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks good homie keep up the good work!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

A lil progress .


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Strictly Business set up...still needs work. got the basics down...just needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good D set up is off d chain much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> Strictly Business set up...still needs work. got the basics down...just needs to be cleaned up.


lookin good! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude you guys are killin it. Great job up in here.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BADASS!!!! Takes Alot Of Patience...Keep It Up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks homies for d good words turd into a L.U.G.k project wait till its done gonna b sick props to d fam involved in dis project


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> Strictly Business set up...still needs work. got the basics down...just needs to be cleaned up.


Killer setup,family!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Already D,were moving along with the project on this side


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Already Tex,side pick


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lookin good homie!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres strictly buisness from yesterday at the torres empire LAsupershow still a beauty over the years!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

A lot of work going into this,so kool to see both versions together


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Chris,no Dout Cemetary,It helps to have Piña working on it when I'm not there,that's why it's moving along,and Scratch Master D going nuts with the pump set up,good looking out Fam .


----------



## Swallow my (May 20, 2012)

Bad ass bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Why are y'all using a Monte body, they don't make Cutty's?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie ,they don't make that cuttie homie.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok fellas since i seen the strictly buisness car being done by pina and machio it inspired me to one almost the same i have ideas in my head lets what i come up with :biggrin: lol.... im going to do sum mods will simular to it sum as i go along ill be posting pics of it as i go here and fb tks for the insperation machio and pina uffin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

looks good, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus good BigDogg,this will be cool,the other dude used a reagel,were using a 78 monte,and now an 86.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Que rollo big dog hell yea do ur thang with dat build homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

THis build is tha shiznit.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT:uh:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> THis build is tha shiznit.


Thx homie me an machio preciate all d good words means alot


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Looks good homie keep up the good work!


Preciate it homie we gonna put it down an hook u up with sum clean ass builds homie we gotcha


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any updates :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x 2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shh: :shh: :shh:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:shocked::drama:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Artistic shit up in here!!!! My respetos for y'all homies!!!!.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Artistic shit up in here!!!! My respetos for y'all homies!!!!.....


Gracias homie means alot to me an homie machio


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:loco: :shh: :nicoderm:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

:wow::worship::drama: I'll definitely be watching this build. Amazing craftsmanship in that WIP.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> :loco: :shh: :nicoderm:


Are you building a replica like Pina or making your own version, Big?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

KingSw1$h said:


> Are you building a replica like Pina or making your own version, Big?


Making my own bro with sum of the same mods to sb


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> Making my own bro with sum of the same mods to sb


Hell yeah. you got more updates in your build thread? I gotta see em.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Weres' the updates Pina?! lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

KingSw1$h said:


> Hell yeah. you got more updates in your build thread? I gotta see em.


:yes: just the ones wen i started it bro :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Weres' the updates Pina?! lol


X2 :yes:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol me an machio on it homies its gettin prept ready for a sick machio paint job progress pics comin soon


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Strictly business dos!!! Back in 98


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep up the good work homie looking foward to those pictures thanks for making it a build!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


>


:no:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey how you guys doing on the build? Looking good


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Hey how you guys doing on the build? Looking good


Wuz good homie yea it is we had took a lil brake from it but its almost ready for paint we got all d colors for it alread its coming along we gotcha homie


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good homie yea it is we had took a lil brake from it but its almost ready for paint we got all d colors for it alread its coming along we gotcha homie


Alright thanks homie and keep up the great work! :biggrin:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

How you guys doing with the build?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> How you guys doing with the build?


Aint gonna lie its been on d back burner we got sum other builds goin on for a build off I like to rotate all my projects dont like to work on d same one to long but its comin slowly but surely was gonna do d 2nd an 3rd for u but prob just gonna do d 3rd vertion for u bro they take to much time to make an prob gonna cost almost wat ima get paid to do it but I got u on d 3rd version homie im sure some one here wii knock out d 2nd version for u


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Aint gonna lie its been on d back burner we got sum other builds goin on for a build off I like to rotate all my projects dont like to work on d same one to long but its comin slowly but surely was gonna do d 2nd an 3rd for u but prob just gonna do d 3rd vertion for u bro they take to much time to make an prob gonna cost almost wat ima get paid to do it but I got u on d 3rd version homie im sure some one here wii knock out d 2nd version for u


Thanks for Doing it And I understand it takes time and A lot of patience Good Luck homie and Once Again Thanks. And happy thanksgiving


----------



## el guey (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see the end result!! Good work G. uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

el guey said:


> Can't wait to see the end result!! Good work G. uffin:


Gracias homie


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT How's the project going guys?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> TTT How's the project going guys?


Wuz good homie my bad bro we had put it on hold for a lil bit cuz had another lil project i was tryn to finish but deff didnt forget just ready to start d paint job on it real soon once its painted an plated its down hill from there we gonna get on it real soon we gotcha bro we kinda like to work at our own pace an not rush builds like this but we gotcha fosho homie


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good homie my bad bro we had put it on hold for a lil bit cuz had another lil project i was tryn to finish but deff didnt forget just ready to start d paint job on it real soon once its painted an plated its down hill from there we gonna get on it real soon we gotcha bro we kinda like to work at our own pace an not rush builds like this but we gotcha fosho homie


Alright homie take your time :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Besides the hollywood top it also has a chop top for any more info about the car just feel free to pm me.


 nice build homie real nice


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

downlow82 said:


> nice build homie real nice


Gracias


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

How's the progress going?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good bro its just been on hold we both been a lil bz but gonna get it done sumtime this year fosho! We got u homie


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good bro its just been on hold we both been a lil bz but gonna get it done sumtime this year fosho! We got u homie


It's cool homie ain't in no hurry don't want to rush perfection


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Well its been a while since we seen progress on dis project was on hold for a lil bit but gonna try put in sum work on it dis weekend so we can get it goin an hopefully finish it soon


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see this piece of art done.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good so far homies...keep up the sick work..gonna be a good one...kinda makin me wanna get back into building like i used 2...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Me an d homie machio really apreciate d good words homies we reachd out to d interior king tingo for a one of a kind sick interior this is gonna b a sick build in d mood to put in sum work today on it fixn to head out to d hobbie shop today for suplies gonna knock out d workin suspention today will post progress soon!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

B-)


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Damn you guys its lookin real good so far, think you both killin it.Its hard to appreciate the work that goes in these kind of builds, and to replicate one of the most beautiful cars of all time you had your work cut out....I know everyone is rushing to see it done, but this one is worth waiting for.... Good luck...... Lowlife ! !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Me an d homie machio really apreciate d good words homies im workin on d suspention right now ill have sum progress to post in a few days gonna get d ball rollin wit dis project its on my table as we speak


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Got a lil progress on d strictly bizz replica been workin on d suspention knockt out d back part workin on d frunt now an been gettin d body smooth ready for paint an while it gets painted gonna ship d parts to get plated along wit las vegas͵ rollin malo parts as well will try an get some of my progress posted soon dont know how to post pics up anymore so gotta wait on my homie to help me out wit dat


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pics from the bench of Pina...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn pina!!! Gettin down homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Now thats what im talking about


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Preciate d good words homies fixn to knock out d frunt part next then work on engine prep parts for platin an paint more progress comin soon


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Superb body work fam.. looks SMOOTH. Adjustable suspension too? Swingin for the fences man.. looks like a grand slam is on deck


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Look at Vegas chillin in the back too... replica king in full effect


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Lookin great!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep up the good work homies!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lots of sanding,lining up,redoing parts to get it right,Pesco set up by D,looking Nice!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for awesomeness!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

machio said:


> Lots of sanding,lining up,redoing parts to get it right,Pesco set up by D,looking Nice!


This is gonna be one badass build :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Homies,Wus good Mike..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> Lots of sanding,lining up,redoing parts to get it right,Pesco set up by D,looking Nice!


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Se mira chingon el pic machio an d progress u put in last night lookt clean this build is coming along real nice gonna finish d suspention here in a lil bit while i blaze 1


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Gonna be bad ass when is done bro!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Puff puff... pass it down pina... muthafucka gonna b tight. . Much props


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Puff puff... pass it down pina... muthafucka gonna b tight. . Much props


Lol here it go's homie ha ha preciate d good words homies me an my boy machio gonna b tryn to finish it here soon


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Look at Vegas chillin in the back too... replica king in full effect


Thx fam really means alot an yea d suspention is adjustable!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Lots of sanding,lining up,redoing parts to get it right,Pesco set up by D,looking Nice!


straight up Sick! haven't seen my set up for a while now, looks good mocked up. appreciate the good words Machio...


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

dfwr83 said:


> straight up Sick! haven't seen my set up for a while now, looks good mocked up. appreciate the good words Machio...


I heard the guy that did the set up is some kind of bad ass idk .......this whole build is coming out sick!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

You guys are doing a bad ass job !


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Damn this things comin along sweet, cant wait for paint ......... You guys doin some great work, love the hydro set up, lookin perfect so far.... :thumbsup:......Lowlife ! !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

me an d homie machio really apreciate d good words homie its coming along slowly but surely!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hell yeah thats sick homies great work pina /machio


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Los84 said:


> Hell yeah thats sick homies great work pina /machio


muchas gracias homie means alot bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Los84 said:


> I heard the guy that did the set up is some kind of bad ass idk .......this whole build is coming out sick!


idk who be telling you lies about me being a bad ass, but that set up there was just to show the homies Pina and Machio my appreciation for being able to rep along side them.


----------

